# Owner



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Who created this forum?


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

This is part of "group builder" group....


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Good question.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Official Answer:

Paracord Forum is owned by Group Builder, Inc. The link to their site and other forums is at the bottom of every page. 

Myself, Austin, NaeKid, and Havasu are all administrators.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

And a great group of Administrators they are


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Why do some threads show up under Newest Threads but when I click on them I not have access?


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I have the same question.:gaah:


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

paracordist said:


> I have the same question.:gaah:


Easiest way to get the newest post, is select "today's posts"


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

The Newest Threads box will show ALL threads on the Forum. There are some development hacks that need to take place in order to weed out "per persons permissions" the ones you shouldn't see. I have requested this, but am not sure if and when they will do it. Some of these are in the Admin and/or Mod forum, or possibly the Religion & Politics forums.


----------

